# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Valentine's Day Reading: 'Girl With A Pearl Earring'

## Scheherazade

*  This year we will be reading Tracy Chevalier's Girl With a Pearl Earring during the Valentine's Day Week. 

If you are in the mood for a book based on luuuurve, please get your copies ready and start reading soon!


Book Club Procedures*

----------


## Madhuri

I wanted to read this book, but unfortunately its not available at the book store. I will have to postpone reading it.

----------


## Virgil

I've read this book before. Very good read. Excellent. I wish I had the time to re-read it with you all. I will then glance over to the comments.

----------


## littlewing53

i thought it was an excellent book...i'd read it again...and the movie ain't so bad..

----------


## Jay

I just managed to borrow the book, hoping to start reading it in the evening.

----------


## Jay

About 3/4 done. Cornelia is annoying. No idea why Griet still believes/tries to believe that Cornelia isn't plotting against her when she's behaving suspiciously.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just starting to read this one; I wasn't expecting it to take place some 350 years ago.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am half way through the book and very annoyed with Griet... Can't bring myself like her as a character.

----------


## Alexei

> I am half way through the book and very annoyed with Griet... Can't bring myself like her as a character.


Assolutely! I have the same problem, while I was reading it. Don't you have the feeling she is a bit too ration than it is normal, I don't really sense her emotions, it was really strange. May be that's why I was so disappointed with the book, but I think there is something more: the book is too simple. The plot line is absolutely straight and very rational, there is nothink you could really think on, there isn't even some good idea to consider  :Flare:  I was complately amazed because so many people have recommended it to me, I expected something much better!

----------


## Scheherazade

Finished reading it and I am thinking 'what a waste of my weekend!' A predictable and boring storyline, characters lacking likeability and depth... I can easily say that I enjoyed reading _Bridget Jones' Diary_ much more than reading this book.


> I was complately amazed because so many people have recommended it to me, I expected something much better!


Same here, Alexei. After hearing about it so much, I was really looking forward to reading this book but it has been a big let down.

----------

